

Got Hit by “Not Provided”? Grab Your Organic Keyword Data While you still can - krswlr
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/got-hit-provided-grab-organic-keyword-data/86911/
Will this be the next feature that Google will kill?
======
hartator
Shameless plug: We are developing a tool to try to analyse the not provided
keyword. You can use for free here:
[https://keyseo.io/users/sign_up?plan=demo](https://keyseo.io/users/sign_up?plan=demo)
(Don't mind the landing page, still a awful draft, we are working on a
different one.)

------
mootpointer
To me it seems that all this talk of "Google took away my data" is rather
silly. From what I can tell, Google Analytics previously would get keyword
data from referrer data, which is not passed on when using https. Thus the
lack of keyword data is attributable to Google improving their search
experience.

I have heard arguments suggesting that Google does indeed have the search
referral data, but it is not as easily attributable as when you could rely on
http referrers, since it requires matching clicks on a SERP (which powers the
webmaster tools data which you get) with people landing on your site. Not
impossible, but not trivial either.

It would be really nice to know which search terms people are converting on
(for reasons othan SEO). Unfortunately, we don't have that luxury at the
moment.

------
iaskwhy
Isn't Google Webmaster Tool data even better? It shows you exactly how many
clicks for each keyword as well as the number of impressions and its CTR. It's
even integrated into Google Analytics.

